
Consumer Robotics Company Anki Shuts Down - CDSlice
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/consumer-robotics-company-anki-abruptly-shuts-down
======
justboxing
This has been discussed over a dozen time already here.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=anki%20shutting%20down&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=anki%20shutting%20down&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastMonth&type=story)

~~~
dang
Mostly here and here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799649)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782394)

------
kgwxd
Is my Cosmo going to die? If so, I can tell already I'm going to feel true
sadness over it. Good thing my kids never got as attached as I did.

